# How level does a G scale suspended track need to be?



## Bregar (Jun 4, 2010)

I would assume that the goal would be to keep a track as level as possible throughout? Can you give me a little idea on the tolerance there can be or if I should strive to keep it as level and even as possible? We have decided on a 440' 4 sided square layout around the store. 

Bill


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

The short answer is "YES!" You want your layout to be dead level if at all possible! Grades are a fact of life outside but they cause problems! I would assume that, having an overhead railway system, you would want trouble free running? Then don't give yourself any extra headaches! Keep it level!!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Level is ideal, but if there's an obstacle in the way you've got to get over or under (water line, duct, etc.) then you'll want to keep them as gentle as possible. I wouldn't exceed 2%. Much more than that, and you start to get "runaway" syndrome on the downgrades depending on how the locomotive is geared. If you're constantly on the throttle, you can adjust the speed to slow down (or speed up if going uphill), but on a display layout, the the train will noticeably speed up and slow down on those sections. Fortunately, it sounds like you've got plenty of space to play with, so if you have to adjust your track a few inches up or down for whatever reason, you can do so very easily and keep your grades reasonably level--probably less than 1%. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

A 1% grade is 1 in 100, be the units inches or feet. As long as the transitions are gradual you shouldn't have much trouble with 2%. Sharp grade changes (aka roller coaster dips) are to be avoided if you possibly can. Also, even more important, make sure to check your cross level (across the rails) every 18" or so. A slight superelevation (about 1/8") of the outside rails is OK,maybe even desirable on curves, but the straights should be dead level... but once again gradual transitions are the key to trouble free operation.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

I used a laser level to check mine. I was surprised at how uneven the ceiling was; varied more than an inch.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Cross level, Cross level, cross level and your track problems become minimal. You will get a lot of enjoyment running trains that are derailment free. Later RJD


----------



## Bregar (Jun 4, 2010)

Great thanks for the info.....that will help greatly....I plan to use 16Ft 1X6's and biscuit join them and set this on 4' spaced shelf brackets. I will do my best to make sure all is level but if there are slight deviations and curves in the boards or joints I will work to get them worked out.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just one more underscoring of what Mik (Allen) said: the transitions from level to the grade are what most people don't do right, and make the transition smooth and gradual, not from flat to a grade immediately at a track joiner. 

With short cars and truck mounted couplers you don't see as many problems with bad grade transitions. BUT, many people find that all of a sudden they have problems when they run passenger cars, because these long cars now really are affected by the grade, and go at angles to each other, and couplers pull apart or ride over each other. 

Regards, Greg


----------

